# [FreeNAS] RAID 10 Stress Test



## tstorzuk (Jun 15, 2011)

A little help; I'm running FreeNAS 8.0, which is based on FreeBSD 8.2. I have a new RAID array (brand new hard drives) that I would like to stress test BEFORE adding valued data onto it. Could someone give me a step by step how to?

I would prefer if it ran destructive testing, as there is no data on the drives yet. I would also like to make it run faster so that it won't take a week (10 2TB drives- big array). I've read elsewhere, running code like the following would work:

`badblocks -wvsb 4096 -p 3 /dev/sda`

But where do I input this to actually run it? And how do I read the output that it gives to see which drives are faulty (if any)?

Thanks for the help.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jun 16, 2011)

Note: Topics about PC-BSD | FreeNAS | DesktopBSD | m0N0WALL | pfSense | Debian GNU/kFreeBSD. And also note that your command is Linux-only.


----------

